# A few interesting pics to see



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Ran across these and thought some of you might like to see them.

Two are nice close ups of the fans on some filter shrimps, moluccensis or gabonensis. One is a snail that something has laid a number of eggs upon.. how rude !

One is of a specimen of Atya gabonensis that is snow white in colour, really very beautiful.

Links to the pics follow.. none are mine, I wish they were, but the close ups of the filter fans are great, one shows them closed but you can see how very fine the individual 'fingers' are. Hope you enjoy.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=atya...ridea.org%2Fcrevettes-filtreuses.html;426;284

https://www.google.ca/search?q=atya...niceboard.com%2Ft4923-mes-invertebres;800;533

https://www.google.ca/search?q=atya...%2Fkrewetki%2Fatya_gabonensis-en.html;400;250

https://www.google.ca/search?q=atya...g%2Fshrimp-index%2Fatya-gabonensis%2F;450;337


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Embed the pictures for you, hope you don't mind. Some really nice pictures they are.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't mind at all, thanks Randy.. they are nice pics aren't they ?


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Are these your shrimps?

Quite incredible either way!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They are not my personal shrimp, no. Found the pics online, all belong to the original takers. I suspect a macro lens is needed to get this level of detail, don't have one for my digital cam yet.

But I have both species shown in the pics, though my Atya gabonensis are not white.. they're the more usual blues to greys. I'd love to have a white one, probably they don't survive in the wild for long, too easy to see. The snail I thought was kind of neat, something certainly thought it made a useful nursery platform. they look somewhat like nerite eggs, but I can't be sure.


----------

